# Can't tell IGF-1 from Melanotan II (pics)



## Mike Oxbig (Nov 16, 2013)

I received some peptides that were unlabeled. I got 3 each of IGF-1 LR3 and Melanotan II and can't tell which is which. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn that sux. Ive had meletonin before, and it looked more like the consistancy of the one on the right... But guessing is not wise. Contact ur supplier and have them help


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 16, 2013)

Or just shoot a vial and see if you go black.....

Last year we had a steroid junkie at the gym - huge guy. Walked in one day and he looked like he had been made up for the black and white minstrel show (yes, i know - not politically correct - but that is exactly what he looked like). Light colored lips and the darkest brown, he was darker than a lot of african americans.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 16, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Or just shoot a vial and see if you go black.....
> 
> Last year we had a steroid junkie at the gym - huge guy. Walked in one day and he looked like he had been made up for the black and white minstrel show (yes, i know - not politically correct - but that is exactly what he looked like). Light colored lips and the darkest brown, he was darker than a lot of african americans.



Wtf...now I understand everyone picks on me for my dosages

But you'll NEVER see me doin crazy shit like with peptides

Hell my own rules are -only 2 injects, 1 oral ever/1 AI/no slin/no gh/no peps/no ancillaries

Always crazy to hear/read about people doin silly shit, like goin that dark with MT2 lol


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 17, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Or just shoot a vial and see if you go black.....
> 
> Last year we had a steroid junkie at the gym - huge guy. Walked in one day and he looked like he had been made up for the black and white minstrel show (yes, i know - not politically correct - but that is exactly what he looked like). Light colored lips and the darkest brown, he was darker than a lot of african americans.



Dude when I read that I couldn't stop laughing my ass off. funny shit stud


----------

